

Techno/Drum and Bass to hack to - grey_phoenix

Hi there, I don't hack in your sense of the word, more meditational hacking with music from time to time, so I can get that I might seem weird to you.<p>Still though, I really value your opinion as I have massive, massive respect for hackers in the conventional sense of the word. Was just wondering : what techno/drum and bass music any of you use to hack to?<p>This is the latest track I've found works really well for what I'm doing, and there's a lot of others by the same guy if you check youtube : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnPu2ILD4iE<p>Thanks if any of you can help with your own stuff, and I hope things are going well for you all.
======
randombit
Probably obvious, but a lot of Aphex Twin and Orbital. I especially recommend
Aphex's 'Surfing on Sine Waves' (done under the nym Polygon Window).

There is a guy who goes by Lichens who does some beautiful stuff - here is one
from him <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfMjJ2oMXI8>

Not strictly drum&bass or techno, but I'll additionally recommend: Explosions
in the Sky (everything from them, but especially 'Those Who Tell The Truth
Shall Die, Those Who Tell The Truth Shall Live Forever'), Godspeed You Black
Emperor ('Lift Your Skinny Fists Like Antennas to Heaven' and 'F#A#infinity')
and My Morning Jacket (especially Z).

~~~
grey_phoenix
Awesome, thanks. Will try to check all of those out.

------
grey_phoenix
You need to give that tune until 1:26 to kick in by the way.

------
sullrich
Bassdrive.com is always good

~~~
grey_phoenix
Cool stuff, have bookmarked it, cheers!

